# Vista: Eigene Dateien verschieben / Ordner erstellen



## VioX (14. Dezember 2008)

Tag alle zusammen,


Das Problem, eigene Dateien unter Vista auf eine andere Partition zu legen, haben anscheinend viele.
Wie es scheint, muss man sich damit abfinden, die Pfade der vorhanden Order wie "Musik", "Videos", "Bilder", etc. einfach auf eine andere Partition zuzuweisen.

Wie sieht es jetzt aber aus, wenn ich einen eigenen Ordner hinzufügen möchte?
Also unter "daniellowitsch" (mein Benutzername). Trotzdem sollte der Ordner auf der nicht-Windows-Partition liegen. Ich hoffe ich drücke mich halbwegs verständlich aus ;P

Ich versteh nicht ganz, was sich Microsoft dabei gedacht hat. Dieses (Eigene Dateien-) System ist bei weiten komplizierter und undurchsichtiger. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum jetzt der Ordner "Kontakte" im System eigenlich "Contacts" heißt. Totaler Mist! Ich will wissen WO meine Daten liegen.


Also vllt kann mir jemand helfen 



Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## VioX (15. Dezember 2008)

keiner weis was


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2008)

Geduld, junger Padawan!

Schlagworte: *junction points*
Für Ordner
Für Dateien

Achtung! Damit kann man echt sein System versauen, schön vorsichtig


----------

